# Musical Poetry



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This past Saturday, May 31st, marked the third anniversary of our blog here on _TalkClassical _and this month I wanted to do something special to mark the occasion. My Friday podcast series is publishing a quartet of montages that are inspired in large part by some of the musings and musical illustrations we have done on the Tuesday blog in a thematic arc I call "From Tuesday to Friday".

To get things started, I am reaching back into the Podcast Vault and am dusting up a montage that did just that last year. On June 28 2011, I posted here a _YouTube _playlist of "poems". The notion at the time was that I had not only chosen musical works that were titled poems, but also some well-known poems that had been set to music.

For the record, these are not _Tone Poems_ - which we looked at in April 2013 and will re-explore as part of my June 13 montage. In my way of thinking, the idea explored by most of these works is proposing a parallel to the literary genre in musical terms. What I mean is, literary poems are to novels what these poems are to sonatas or symphonies; lyrical rather than formulaic.

There are exceptions, however. I believe the poem by *Griffes *(and possibly the ones by *Chausson *and *Bourdon*) depict a poet (the solo instrument) reciting an ode with the support of the orchestra. *Scriabin*'s _Poem of Fire_ is one of several works that he dubbed "poems", many of them set for piano including his seminal _Poem of Ecstasy_.

More about our June montage series here.

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage # 102 - C'est poétique
(Originally issued on Friday, April 26, 2013)​*
*Healey WILLAN (1880 - 1968)* 
_Poem for Strings_, B82	
CBC Vancouver Orchestra
Mario Bernardi, conducting

*Rosario BOURDON (1885-1961)*
_Poème éligiaque_ pour violoncelle et orchestre (1943)
Alain Aubut, cello
Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal
Gilles Auger, conducting

*Amédée-Ernest CHAUSSON (1855 -1899) *
_Poème_, pour violon et orchestre, op. 25	
Itzhak Perlman, violin
Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon, conducting

*Charles Tomlinson GRIFFES (1884 -1920)*
_Poem _for Flute and Orchestra (1918)	
Kathleen Rudolph flute
CBC Vancouver Orchestra
Mario Bernardi, conducting

*Alexander Nikolayevich SCRIABIN (1872 - 1915)*
_Prometheus or The Poem of Fire_, op. 60	
Alain Lefèvre, piano
Chœurs de l'OSM
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Kent Nagano, conducting

*Alexander GLAZUNOV (1865 -1936)*
_Poème Epique_, op. posth.	
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Konstantine Krimets, conducting


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2013/04/montage-102-cest-poetique.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/152382311/pcast102--Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/Pcast102

Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2014-06-03T00_00_00-07_00 (Link valid until 30 June 2014)


*June 6, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Symphonies in C" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more June 6 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

